# مايحتاجه كل مهندس من برامج رائعة...وذات حجم صغير



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اقدم لكم مجموعة من البرامج المفيدة 
وحجمها صغير جدا على فوائدها 



البرنامج الاول 

Air 

وصف البرنامج 

Air is the software to calculate wet air composition, mole weight, wet bulb temperature, absolute humidity, enthalpy and moisture dew point of flue gas, for user input of atmospheric pressure, dry bulb temperature, relative humidity and enthalpy reference temperature.

Wet air composition is calculated based on the US standard dry air composition


صورة للبرنامج







رابط البرنامج





او 
http://www.4shared.com/file/73224652...ified=d2e9923a


البرنامج الثانى

Flue Gas

وصف البرنامج

FlueGas is the software to calculate the mole weight, enthalpy, sulfuric dew point, moisture dew point of flue gas.


صورة من البرنامج 






رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73225615...ified=d2e9923a


البرنامج الثالث

Pump sizing software

وصف البرنامج 

Calculation of pump capacity and pump head, i.e. pump sizing, is one of basic calculation in power plant engineering as well as other plant engineering. The pump sizing does not require sophisticate knowledge, but it is complicate calculation that may cause human errors. Therefore, pump sizing normally done using computer software, and ES_Pump_SM is the software.


صورة من البرنامج






رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73238021...ified=d2e9923a



البرنامج الرابع 
Pump Power




وصف البرنامج

PumpPower is the software to calculate the pump BHP, motor rating and motor input power from the pump capacity, pump head and pump efficiency the user inputs.

صورة من البرنامج






رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73572469...ified=d2e9923a


البرنامج الخامس 

Heat Transfer Calculation


وصف البرنامج

The heat transfer calculation of thermal insulation does not represented by complicate equations. The calculation consists of the calculations of conduction through insulation and the calculation of radiation/convection over the insulation surface, and is to find the insulation surface temperature at which the heat transfer rates of the two calculations are same.

صورة من البرنامج 






رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73233895...ified=d2e9923a


البرنامج السادس
Line Size


وصف البرنامج

Pipe line sizing is one of the most frequent calculation in P&ID ( Piping & Instrumentation Diagram) preparation work in power plant engineering. At the beginning of P&ID preparation, the sizes of all pipe lines are selected first by velocities, while the pipe sizes of major pipe lines such as main steam line, hot reheat line, etc. are finally selected by the pressure drops specified for respective pipe lines.

صورة من البرنامج






رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73234522...ified=d2e9923a

http://www.4shared.com/file/73640455/431a7c3a/Unit_conversion.html?dirPwdVerified=d2e9923a


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج السابع
Steam water properties

وصف البرنامج

Stable is the program to get steam or water properties from a built-in data base prepared by ENGSoft Inc. according to IFC Formulation for Industrial Use(1967). The program does not calculate the properties by equations, but find out neighboring properties and calculate the properties wanted by interpolation as engineers normally do with steam table book.

صورة من البرنامج






رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73239750...ified=d2e9923a

البرنامج الثامن
Cas Drain


وصف البرنامج

CasDrain is the program to analyze cascade heater drain piping system. Cascade heater drain piping system analysis is separated into two for discontinuity of analysis at LCV. One is the upstream piping of heater level control valve(LCV) and the other is the downstream piping of LCV. For proper operation of LCV and drain system, the upstream flow should not have flashing, while the downstream piping allows flashing.

صورة من البرنامج






رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73233043...ified=d2e9923a


البرنامج التاسع
Safety valve vent stack analysis




وصف البرنامج

SVVent is the program to analyze safety valve vent stack.. ES_SVVent has functions to analyze both open and closed discharge type vent stacks. Discharge elbow of safety valve is also analyzed as a separate piping in case of open discharge type, while the discharge elbow of closed discharge type is analyzed as an integral piping of vent stack. Other auxiliary calculations are also performed simultaneously, such as reaction forces, preliminary reaction forces of closed type during initial blow. etc.


صورة من البرنامج





رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73239265...ified=d2e9923a

البرنامج العاشر 
Blow Out


وصف البرنامج

BlowOut is the program to analyze steam blow-out piping system. The program has two functions for calculation category. One is Design Calculation and the other is Field Calculation.

صورة من البرنامج





رابط البرنامج






او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73232363...ified=d2e9923a



البرنامج الحادى عشر 
Pressure drop calculation

وصف البرنامج
Pressure drop calculation is one of the most frequent calculation in power engineering encompassing the pressure drop calculation of main steam piping having critical effect to power plant performance, through sump pump head calculation having no effect to power plant performance but important for successful operation of sump pump system.

صورة من البرنامج





رابط البرنامج





او

http://www.4shared.com/file/73236374...ified=d2e9923a


البرنامج الثانى عشر
Pipe dimensions



وصف البرنامج

PSel is a derivative program of which algorithm is used in ES_PipeIso programs for user selection interface of pipe dimensions. The program shows the inside diameter, thickness and outside diameter of pipes up to 48 inch nominal diameter and various schedules in accordance with ASME/ANSI B36.10 and B36.19, BS 1600 Part 2.

صورة من البرنامج






رابط البرنامج





او 
http://www.4shared.com/file/73235382/73f0ef65/Pipe_dimensions.html?dirPwdVerified=d2e9923a[/URL


البرنامج الثالث عشر
Analysis of steam flow at pipe



وصف البرنامج 

StmNzle and StmPipe are the programs to verify the effectiveness of the compressible flow analysis method of steam developed by ENGSoft Inc.

صورة من البرنامج




رابط البرنامج

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/73231526/59d2813/Analysis_of_steam_flow_at_pipe.html?dirPwdVerified=d2e9923a"]



او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73231526...ified=d2e9923a


البرنامج الرابع عشر
Analysis of steam flow at nozzle



وصف البرنامج

StmNzle and StmPipe are the programs to verify the effectiveness of the compressible flow analysis method of steam developed by ENGSoft Inc

صورة من البرنامج







رابط البرنامج





او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/73640202...ified=d2e9923a

البرنامج الخامس عشر
Unit conversion


رابط البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/73640455...ified=d2e9923a


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أنتظر أرائكم يا جماعة الخير


----------



## gamecenter (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جهد ممتاز وجبار
تستحق عليه دعوة صادقة من الجميع
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الرزق الوفير وسهل الله امرك وامر امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## د.محبس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز ومفيد 
ويختصر الوقت لحساب العناصر المطلوبة 
مع الدقة والتوضيح طبعا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

gamecenter قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> جهد ممتاز وجبار
> تستحق عليه دعوة صادقة من الجميع
> بارك الله فيك ورزقك الرزق الوفير وسهل الله امرك وامر امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


 بارك الله فيك،على هذا الرد الرائع


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> موضوع مميز ومفيد
> ويختصر الوقت لحساب العناصر المطلوبة
> مع الدقة والتوضيح طبعا
> بارك الله فيك


 بارك الله فيك أخي،و الأجمل إنها سهل التحميل أيضا


----------



## has2006 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
اذا كان بالامكان شروح لاستخدامات عملية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتز المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معتز المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله بك يا اخي العزيز مرة اخرى*​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود لا يقدر بثمن
مشكور على المجهود الكبير
مع التقدير


----------



## jouini87 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكركم إخواني على المرور


----------



## فراس بشناق (26 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks alot.
Very good programs


----------



## midochenko (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وااااااااااو


----------



## jouini87 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

no problem


----------



## إلى فلسطين (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله , هكذا تكون المشاركات المتميزة .... يعطيك الف ألف عافية ورزقك الله الجنة


----------



## jouini87 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## جاسر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

رائع, تم تقييم مشاركاتك ... وفقك الله ونفع بك


----------



## shair (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> رائع, تم تقييم مشاركاتك ... وفقك الله ونفع بك





shair قال:


> بارك الله فيك


بارك الله فيكم أخواني


----------



## mhsalih (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود والتصنيف


----------



## عمرو البهيدى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tamereng78 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورة .. جهد طيب 
وفقك الله مهندسة الجويني 

حبذا لو وضحت في التوقيع .. أختكم المهندسة الجويني .


----------



## hakaro73 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على البرامج الجميلة والمفيدة 

من جانبي حبيت ان اشارك بهذا البرنامج الصغير في المرفقات بعنوان :

Turbine Steam - Consumption 

ارجو ان لايكون مكررا 


تحيتي للجميع.


----------



## jouini87 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

hakaro73 قال:


> شكرا لك على البرامج الجميلة والمفيدة
> 
> من جانبي حبيت ان اشارك بهذا البرنامج الصغير في المرفقات بعنوان :
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ايمن فوزى يونس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكى ونفع بك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخت المهندسة الجويني 
وتعجز الكلمات عن تقديرك


----------



## Khaled El-Beheary (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله تعالي فيك علي هذه البرامج صغيرة الحجم ، عظيمة الفائدة.


----------



## البورتسوداني (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wdelrasheed (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور

مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالألمانية : Danke دنكــه
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا​ __________________


----------



## wdelrasheed (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكور
مشكور
اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالألمانية : Danke دنكــه
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا​ __________________


----------



## spe100 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنا تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## وضاح الجبري (30 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج الثانى عشر غير شغال
Pipe dimensions


----------



## اسامة القاسى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## **مع التحية** (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز يا هندسه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aassam (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا نزلت البرامج ولسا ما جربتها 
على فكرة الله يجزيك الخير فعلا عمل رائع ومتقدم واشكرك على طرح المعلومة وانتفاع الناس فيها
ان شاء الله الله يحفظك ويزيدك علم نافع للامة 
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## عمراياد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بكم على الطرح القييم


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا طيبة ... جهد تشكرين عليه


----------



## eng-amt (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزيت خيرا..


----------



## safety113 (1 يناير 2010)

*thanksss*

:75:
:75::75:
:75::75::75:
:75::75::75::75:
:12::12::12::12::12:
:75::75::75::75::75::75:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:

thank you 
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:​


----------



## دنيا العجائب (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بيك واسئل الله ان يوفقك لفعل الخير بافاده الاخرين في مثل هذه البرامج


----------



## price of egypt (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## midowahba (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedfm (1 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله بك يا اخي العزيز*


----------



## علاء الخطاطبة (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع متميز و برامج اكثر من رائعة
شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني على هذا التشجيع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير يا
jouini87 والله برامج رائعه ومفيد ه وتربط الهندسه بمجال الكمبيوتر
ولكن اذا يوجد بعض الامثله حتى تعم الفائده 
وفقنا الله واياكم الى سواء السبيل


----------



## jundi (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المجموعه الرائعه من البرامج المفيده والقيمه


----------



## jouini87 (3 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير*


----------



## jouini87 (4 يناير 2010)

....................................


----------



## سما أحمد (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## تمكروز (6 يناير 2010)

لله يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## besty (11 يناير 2010)

*لله يوفقك ويسدد خطاك*


----------



## أحمد محمد راعي (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و يسرك لما هو في خير الأمة و جعل عملك بإذنه في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## jouini87 (16 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## REDA_DERNA (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محمدالرسام (17 يناير 2010)

متشكر كثير على البرامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## الشبل (18 يناير 2010)

اسأل الله عز وجل ان يجعله فى ميزانك


----------



## مهندس ملايشة (18 يناير 2010)

_مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع عن جد البرامج ساعدتني_


----------



## boudamimi (18 يناير 2010)

avec beaucoup de succés inchaallah


----------



## ثائر الشمري (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## كنداالقريشي (19 يناير 2010)

*ارجوا المساعدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الاستاذ المشرف والاخوة الاعضاء 
انا مترجمة واعمل في شركة للانشائات واحتاج ترجمة مصطلحات من اللغة العربية الى الانكليزية مصطلعات مثل سلك شعري او كابل قطاع او مخرج هواء او مخرج هواتف وغيرة وانا مترجمة للغة الانكليزية بشكل عام وليس ترجمة هندسية وارغم ان اجتاز هذة الصعوبة فهل بالامكان ارشادي على مواقع او قواميس في شبكة الانترنت للمساعدة او اي حل اخر 
شكرا جزيلا 
اختكم كندا القريشي :30:


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## jouini87 (22 يناير 2010)

أشكركم على المرور إخواني


----------



## غظنفر (26 يناير 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## nartop (26 يناير 2010)

جزااااااااااااك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## محمد بن عايض (26 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المجموعة الممتازة


----------



## osamahadi (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود والبرامج المفيدة
الله يجزيك عنا كل خير
شكرا


----------



## jouini87 (6 فبراير 2010)

أشكركم إخواني على الردود المشجعة


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amine2006 (8 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## jouini87 (14 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## zino gm (14 فبراير 2010)

thanks:12::20:


----------



## بوقرقره (14 فبراير 2010)

والله أنا مبسوط منك اوي ........ دانت ممتاز أوي............ وربنا يعافيك


----------



## a.m.r (30 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك

*


----------



## سلام عبدالكريم (31 مارس 2010)

موضوع اكثرمن رائع
بارك الله فيك
واسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## General michanics (31 مارس 2010)

مشكورة كتيييييييييييييييييير و الله يعطيكي العافية


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (31 مارس 2010)

مجهود مشكور 
زادك الله من فضله وعلمه​


----------



## faridg22 (17 أبريل 2010)

thanks a lot do you extra softwre and if you have the serials for pipe flow expert
Faridg22


----------



## شاخوان محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

سلمت يداك برامج حلوة ومفيدة


----------



## احمد الرجا (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المتميز ونرجو منك التقدم في دعم المنتدى الهندسي الاول في الوطن العربي والمتميز بأدرته والمشرفين والاعضاء 
تحياتي لكم 
الهندسة الميكانيكية افسح لنا الطريق


----------



## jomma (17 أبريل 2010)

لا اجد الكلمات المناسبة لأشكرك على هذه الملفات القيمة، جزاك الله عنا كل خير، ومزيدا من التميز.


----------



## احمد الرجا (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز حقا


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (21 أبريل 2010)

نفعنا الله وإياك بهذه المشاركة


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## sumi _2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك يااخي على هذه البرامج المختاره والجميله والمفيده وندعوا من الله ان يوفقك للخير


----------



## qsrawi71 (25 أبريل 2010)

برامج فعلا رائعة ..بس يا ريت تبين لن إذا كان في روابط على الرابدشير


----------



## jehad_15568 (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى كما ارجو منك اذا كانت عندك اى معلومات على
power law equation
او كيفية حساب flow index


----------



## ELGAMAL (25 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

في غايه الروعه تسلم يداك


----------



## engineermsm (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس احمد صالح (12 مايو 2010)

ياسيدي عجزنا عن الشكر المستحق ولانملك الا ندعوا لك بالتوفيق وسداد الراي وصحة البدن والفوز برضى الرحمن..


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## ENGMENG (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ورفعك قدرك


----------



## jouini87 (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد اللطيف الوشلي (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على البرامج البديعة


----------



## abbasogla (6 يونيو 2010)

ابارك الجهود الكبيرة المبذولة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kareem moh (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله كل الخير وموفق ان شاء الله للمزيد


----------



## عمر الامارات (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (27 يونيو 2010)

......................................................


----------



## عاطف العروسى (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور!


----------



## eehaboo (27 يونيو 2010)

يا رباه ما المعك يا رباه ما اميزك يارباه ما اجملك برامج كثيرة ...مابعرف لمين اقول تعال تعال احملك...بوركت اخي على جهدك...عسى ربي ينفعنا وينفعك


----------



## ibrahim antar (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميكانيكيو الكوكب (28 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على المجهود الكبير


----------



## Atatri (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جز الله كل خير مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## روان الخطاطبة (30 يونيو 2010)

كتير حلو بس صراحة ما استفدت منهم اشي لأنه تخصصي هندسة كهربا


----------



## engbasb (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمود محمد درويش (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك ولك

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كرم الدين (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## Engr. Fahad (3 يوليو 2010)

jouini87
وفقكـ ربيـ و الله ينفعـ بها 
كل
مهندس و بالله التوفيق


----------



## حازم محمد (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## حازم محمد (3 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## user11 (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بجهودكم ووفق الله لعلوم الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (4 يوليو 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## معتز2 (4 يوليو 2010)

برامج مفيدة لك كل الشكر على جمعها وتقديمها على شكل باقة
يرجى اعادة تحميل برنامج line size


----------



## محمد جمال راضى (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا:77:*​


----------



## mojahedsaber (6 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك 
و حقيقة مشكور و بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## safa aldin (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jouini87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

/////////////////////////////////////


----------



## mech-egypt (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مجموعه جميله و مفيده شكرا


----------



## moataz_99 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وعجل به*


----------



## maysem (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جعلهة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## midofm (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

very thanks for your good efforts


----------



## صبرى عبد الحميد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللهم يارب كل شىء صلى على سيدنا محمد الذى لم تخلق مثله شىء عدد كل شىء وملىء كل شىء وزنة كل شىء واغفر لنا بها كل شىء ولا تسألنا عن شىء ولا تحرمنا بها من شىءبجاه من ارسلته الى كل شىء وعلى آله الذين رفعت قدرهم على كل شىء أمــــــــــــــــــــــين .*​


----------



## safa aldin (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الرزق الوفير وسهل الله امرك وامر امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و لك تقييمي يا طيب


----------



## hamadaftouh (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااا على هذه البرامج المذهلة


----------



## م رشدي حموده (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااا لمجهودك ،، ولو ان الشكر وحده لااايكفي ........... تحياااتي لك


----------



## safa aldin (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك ولك

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammedfaayek (6 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك بجد


----------



## Hassan omran (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد كنان (17 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير ويسر الله لك كل امر
*


----------



## fokary (17 مايو 2011)

مجموعة برامج رائعه 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## بيشوى ثروت (18 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## mansour man (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور جداً


----------



## taha hussein2000 (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer_15 (21 مايو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع و ربنا يزيديك من فضلة و يزيديك علم كمان وكمان


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فرناس (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور جدا على هذه البرامج الرائعة


----------



## ghamrawi (28 مايو 2011)

انا احب اشكر كل القائمين بالمنتدى الجميل الرائع وجعلكم الله عونا للجميع


----------



## نجاح سيد (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasoooo2005 (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس وبارك الله فيك على البرامج الرائعه والشئ الممتاز ان الرابط ممتاز وسريع 
و فى انتظار المزيد
والف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله بك يا اخي العزيز *


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير اخي العزيز برامج مهمه فعلا .


----------



## ر.م علي (17 يونيو 2011)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## 2009abu turki (3 يناير 2012)

كيف افتح هذه البرامج من 4share


----------



## التائبة الي الله (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريم هاشم (4 يناير 2012)

لا يسعنا الا ان نقول الله ينورك


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك ماهو اهله لهذا الجهد المفيد 
احسن الله اليك كما احسنت


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
جهد ممتاز بالفعل
جزاك الله خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لك أختي لكن بعض الملفات غير صالحة مثل 
Pipe dimensions
Cas Drain
Line Size
Pump Power


----------



## adil mohamad (5 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع , تستحق كل تقدير 
ثبتك الله على الصراط المستقيم في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## laila abdou (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بما علمك وعلمك ما جهلت ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## yasoooo2005 (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك
مجهود رائع
برامج صغيره و مفيده
و الرابط سريع وسهل التحميل


----------



## ابن سامراء (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## soma30 (10 مارس 2012)

والله ما عندى كلام اقولة غير الله يوفقك دايما يارب ويجازيك كل خير ويوفقك بحياتك ولك اجر وثواب عظيم لانك تفيدنا بهذا العلم ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة اللهم اميين


----------



## محمدماضى (10 مارس 2012)

ممكن تكون متأخره ,لكنه علم ينتفع به,جزيت الجنة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (26 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بكل الجهود الخيرة الروابط حذفت منها هذه الملغات فهل لاحد من الاعضاء ان يتكرم علينا ويعيد تنزيلها مرة اخرى ولكم كل التقدير


----------

